# Round over bit sizing



## bigbird007 (Jul 28, 2011)

What size round over router bit should I use to make a 1-3/4 inch dia. wood shaft, cut from a 1-3/4x1-3/4 square shaft?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cgull said:


> What size round over router bit should I use to make a 1-3/4 inch dia. wood shaft, cut from a 1-3/4x1-3/4 square shaft?


Hi - cgull - Welcome to the forum
Roundover bits are generally sized by the radius of the roundover they produce. In this case, you would want a 7/8" roundover. Have no idea where you would get such an animal though. 3/4" is probably the closest most common size. Know anyone with a lathe setup? They could turn you one easy.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

magnate 1246

Magnate


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kp91 said:


> magnate 1246
> 
> Magnate


Doggone Doug, I dunno why I keep forgetting about those guys. You've posted them enough and they have a pretty decent selection. Must be the CRS:wacko:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Depending on how You want a 3/4 in. bit will do a great job. This is how I do it! That bit will work with larger thicknesses. For the 1/2 in. thick wood, the 1/2 in. router bit can go up to 1 in, and higher. It will leave a straight edge . I also use this from time to time!


----------



## stuartwillson (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,
This is quite a nice and useful forum.


----------



## bigbird007 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help guys, this is a great forum.
Cgull


----------

